# Too much for an S14?



## Reaper65 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, I've been shopping around for an S14 for awhile now, there's plenty of S13s here in minnesota but I've been having some bad luck finding an S14. Now I'm currently working out a deal on a '98 SE which in essence is going to be a big project car. First of all it's an automatic which is kind of a big deal, but I found someone selling a newer KA(The one in the Kouki has 154k) that comes with a 5spd transmission and ECU, so all I need is the driveshaft, clutch and other things to do a complete swap.

Anyway, things wrong with the car are the automatic transmission, It has no stereo, a few dents, and the passenger side door won't open. The guy wants $4999 OBO and I know for sure there's no way all that and an automatic is worth that much. What do you guys think is a good baseline price to start bargaining from?

In all honesty I would go for a more expensive S14 that's already a 5spd in a second just to save myself the time, extra money, and work of doing the swap, but S14s seem hard to come by around here, especially Koukis.


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

If you have the money you should go for it because the average S14 95-96 goes about $3500 and that is if you have a good deal, and for the S14 97-98 is a pretty good deal for 5k specially because it is hard to find one that is 98 also your anyways going to have to change the clutch once you get more power, but the door not opening might be a problem you might be able to bargain down because of the problem of the door. Plus I have noticed the price for the 240SX's going up because of the drifting scene getting popular. I personally would aim for a 95.5-up for a good deal i dont care if its 96 because I am going to switch it to an S15 anywayz but if I have a 97-98 I would stick with the S14 look. Good luck


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Grab it up. A 98 SE that's in excellent condition has a "blue book" price of $8000.


----------

